# Be a surgeon!



## Phridae (Feb 3, 2005)

Here, perfrom a total knee replacement operation.

http://www.livingchildren.com/knee/


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats just cool...


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 3, 2005)

I liked the various real pics!!


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 3, 2005)

Very cool!  Where do you find this stuff?


----------

